
Chroma.js – A JavaScript library for color conversions and color scales - hising
https://github.com/gka/chroma.js
======
stevengapo
Awesome, I've been looking for something exactly like this

I've just implemented it to set the text colour on
[http://www.stevengapo.com](http://www.stevengapo.com) (which gets its colour
scheme from random instagram photos) and it's much more readable now

------
prabhasp
The blog posts from Chroma.js [https://vis4.net/blog/posts/avoid-equidistant-
hsv-colors/](https://vis4.net/blog/posts/avoid-equidistant-hsv-colors/)
[https://vis4.net/blog/posts/mastering-multi-hued-color-
scale...](https://vis4.net/blog/posts/mastering-multi-hued-color-scales/) are
really nice, and help you figure out _how_ to use Chroma.js (and the LAB color
scheme). Nice work!

------
xemoka
And here's a blog post from a year ago on Chroma.js that goes into a bit of
detail about why it matters and some demos:
[https://vis4.net/blog/posts/mastering-multi-hued-color-
scale...](https://vis4.net/blog/posts/mastering-multi-hued-color-scales/)

~~~
leeoniya
couple additional links/libs for human-friendly color models:

[http://www.boronine.com/husl/](http://www.boronine.com/husl/)

[http://alienryderflex.com/hsp.html](http://alienryderflex.com/hsp.html)

------
marco1
There's also PleaseJS:
[https://github.com/Fooidge/PleaseJS](https://github.com/Fooidge/PleaseJS)

------
leeoniya
shameless plug, if you need to do color reduction for images:

play: [http://o-0.me/RgbQuant/](http://o-0.me/RgbQuant/)

code:
[https://github.com/leeoniya/RgbQuant.js](https://github.com/leeoniya/RgbQuant.js)

